# Minimum Rider Rating To Pick Up



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

What. Is the lowest rider rating you will pick up?

I have found that riders with less than 4.70 rating are not worth the hassle. They are not ready for pickup, don't know where they are going, rude and obnoxious, leave a mess, smell really bad, or just not pleasant to be around.

Passengers with higher ratings can be any or all of these, but lower rated riders are consistently at least one of these.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> What. Is the lowest rider rating you will pick up?
> 
> I have found that riders with less than 4.70 rating are not worth the hassle. They are not ready for pickup, don't know where they are going, rude and obnoxious, leave a mess, smell really bad, or just not pleasant to be around.
> 
> ...


Late night driving is the only time I'll consider passing on a low rated pax. 
During the day I'll take anyone.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Every driver have a threshold on the pax rating to pick up based on day of week, time of day, and location of pick-up.

As a Select driver, I accept all requests based on my above criteria. After 1am on the weekends or holidays, my lowest is 4.7. But ratings alone can not be the only criteria. Visual contact with pax also plays a role in selection after 1am. Remember, doors locked until you are ready to accept the pax into your car.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> What. Is the lowest rider rating you will pick up?
> 
> I have found that riders with less than 4.70 rating are not worth the hassle. They are not ready for pickup, don't know where they are going, rude and obnoxious, leave a mess, smell really bad, or just not pleasant to be around.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a pretty good rule I usually don't like to take anyone less than 4.6. I sometimes don't care about the rating when it's surging and/or it's a long trip.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Like 4.1


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I only drive during the day. Even during the day, I find anyone below 4.7 has a "high" potential to be a problem rider. The only times I will pick up someone below 4.7 are at the airport, surge over 1.5x, if I need to boost my acceptance rating, or most long trips. I never pick up someone under 4.7 after 7 pm, near colleges and universities, or when I am near a bar district.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

4.6 usually. A little lower for good surge and slow days. If I can't drive for being under 4.6, riders should not be able to get a ride either.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Depends on the time of day and location but for the most part 1.0


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> What. Is the lowest rider rating you will pick up?
> 
> I have found that riders with less than 4.70 rating are not worth the hassle. They are not ready for pickup, don't know where they are going, rude and obnoxious, leave a mess, smell really bad, or just not pleasant to be around.
> 
> ...


4.5 works pretty well for me. I actually saw a 3.8 last week. Does anyone know if pax are deactivated upon dropping to a certain threshold?

About a year ago I experienced a (probably) gang-related drug and gun situation on a stolen credit card ping. I quickly departed. When I reported to Uber the response was "We won't match you..." Well, duh. I asked about blocking altogether in an effort to protect other drivers. No response.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I still wonder why pax ratings are not posted in the Chicago area.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

≥4.70* for Uber
≥4.8* for Lyft

It's higher for Lyft because a 4.65-4.69* will show as a 4.7* and I don't want 'em. Life's to too short to share it with scumbags. Also, I won't take 5.0* in bad or marginal areas.


----------



## Ridesharing (Mar 24, 2018)

Sometimes I get curious about low rated riders. And normally those are the better rides. Part of the conversation is so what happened to your rating. Many of them have no clue they are even rated. Often times it is a case of someone riding with them showed out causing a rating pop.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> What. Is the lowest rider rating you will pick up?
> 
> I have found that riders with less than 4.70 rating are not worth the hassle. They are not ready for pickup, don't know where they are going, rude and obnoxious, leave a mess, smell really bad, or just not pleasant to be around.
> 
> ...


Some of my best pax and tippers were rated 4.4 and under so can't really rely on ratings during the day time. Anytime after 8 and if pick up is at a bar district I won't take anyone under 4.6.


----------

